# Wet day in Lake Anna Cold Side (Dike 3) – Feb 05, 2011



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I really wanted to test Duct Seal for mounting a transducer for a fish finder than fishing. I waited until 11:00AM because of rain. After driving an hour and 50 minutes, I found that I forgot to bring the battery. So I could not test if a transducer mounted with Duct Seal would work well. ( I tested on Sunday, the next day). I fished 3.5 hours for striped bass in Lake Anna by Dike 3. I caught only one LM. . It was hard to fish without a fish-finder. Now I respect anglers without FF. I don’t mind fishing on a cold day but a wet day in winter is not an ideal day for fishing. Though still it is better than working.
Here is my video fishing log:





Thanks,
Joe


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video. Congrats on the bass.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

It never fails.... the farther the drive, the more important the item thats left at home !!! 

At least you got out !!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

cducer said:


> It never fails.... the farther the drive, the more important the item thats left at home !!!
> 
> At least you got out !!


lol i know that feeling. nice job joe, stuff must be all over the bottom there. when i used to fish with my dads jon boat we had no ff then so you have to read the shore line and look for points and dead falls over the water, but for hybrid stripers they like to hold deeper around channel edges so thats tough to find with out one


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Great video report and nice snag on the lure.


----------

